

Howto install Git on a new server - kgogolek
http://www.gogolek.co.uk/blog/2012/08/installing-git-server/
I’ve been hearing a lot of good about Git in the last few years, from the simplicity of use, speed to decentralized repositories. I’ve been a happy user of SVN for many years, and I know that it’s got it’s problems, but I suspect so does Git. The time has come to experience them though.
======
saurik
This is a better explanation and seems to be a better solution to the problem
described in this article regarding installing git on CentOS using yum.

[http://mattiasgeniar.be/2012/06/20/dependency-errors-for-
git...](http://mattiasgeniar.be/2012/06/20/dependency-errors-for-git-installs-
on-centos-with-epel-repo/)

~~~
kgogolek
Thanks for the link. That would work if you have problems with Epel though, my
dependencies are fine, andi excluding Epel means yum can't find the
libraries.I'll edit my post later abd link this as an alternative solution.
Cheers :)

~~~
saurik
I may misunderstand your reply, but this article only excludes using epel for
two packages: git and perl.

